# [pulseaudio-stream] Streaming Local de varios micros ?

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo en mente un proyecto de podcast por lo cual solo tengo a la mano un Hub USB de 4 puertos, 4 microfonos Bluetooth (con pastillas USB cada uno), en donde realizo lo siguiente:

1- Conecto el Hub USB de 4 puertos, a mi laptop.

2- Conecto las USB Bluetooth de cada microfono a cada puerto del Hub USB.

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede aconsejar de cual seria la manera mas facil, sana y recomendable para capturar el audio que proviene de los micros mediante USB, y de que manera podria ayudarme ene sto pulseaudio ??...

Lo unico que me interesa es capturar el audio de los micros a un solo archivo MP3...

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda !

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Tue Nov 03, 2009 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

??

----------

## pcmaster

El titular es confuso. Si los micros son USB, da igual que sean con cable o con dos componentes que se comunican inalámbricamente entre sí. Si los receptores de cada uno d elos micrófonos (lo que llamas pastillas) son adaptadores USB bluetooth estándar, quizá te baste con uno solo para todos ellos (aunque no estoy seguro).

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> El titular es confuso. Si los micros son USB, da igual que sean con cable o con dos componentes que se comunican inalámbricamente entre sí. Si los receptores de cada uno d elos micrófonos (lo que llamas pastillas) son adaptadores USB bluetooth estándar, quizá te baste con uno solo para todos ellos (aunque no estoy seguro).

 

Lo de las pastillas de cada micro lo mencione porque los venden con pastillas independientes aca, pero, en si por ser bluetooth solo seria necesario un solo Bluetooth USB (pastilla) para comunicar todos los miscro, esto seria haciendo una Piconet.... Pero en si, mi duda o mejor dicho... quiero un consejo de como podria hacerle para que utilizando pulse audio (por ser Servidor de Audio) captuirase el sonido de los micros (conectados por USB) en un solo streamin MP3 ??...

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Minimizare el enunciado para que me entiendan  :Very Happy: .

Quiero capturar el audio proveniente de varios micros (conectados por Bluetooth) en un archivo MP3, me servira Pulseaudio de algo ?? o se puede hacer sin necesidad de PulseAudio ?

bye bye

----------

